# Living on a budget



## Taranaki (Feb 19, 2009)

My husband and I would like to live very simply in Greece for about 2 years. We would have a regular income of about 1040 euros a month. We're not interested in touristy places - a quiet village would suit us very well. Is this possible? And where are the best places to begin looking? I believe the mainland could be the best bet - is that right? We would like to find a long-term rental to fit our modest budget.

I would appreciate some realistic information and advice. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Peter_Pollack (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi,

For some time we live in Moraitika, Corfu. This is our first place abroad, so we probably pay a 'newbie markup' but our budget is close to what you described.

For a mid-aged couple living modestly with two dogs, a car, internet and two bedroom apartment we are on the level of 1200 to 1500 euro per month, half of which is the cost of accomodation and transport. 

I presume that moving to the interior and living more 'greek style', I mean local grown food etc., may cut the budget by another 200-300 euro. But this is a guess for now.

Besides, Corfu is considered to be rather expensive.

Cheers,

Petros Polonos


----------



## Taranaki (Feb 19, 2009)

Peter_Pollack said:


> Hi,
> 
> For some time we live in Moraitika, Corfu. This is our first place abroad, so we probably pay a 'newbie markup' but our budget is close to what you described.
> 
> ...


Thank you Petros.
This is just the sort of information I was looking for. Many thanks.
Taranaki.


----------



## christosandkim (Oct 26, 2008)

Taranaki said:


> Thank you Petros.
> This is just the sort of information I was looking for. Many thanks.
> Taranaki.


Crete is the cheapest place in Greece! A 2 bed apartment will be about 300 euros per month and if you cook your own food etc, your budget will be fine!


----------



## Taranaki (Feb 19, 2009)

christosandkim said:


> Crete is the cheapest place in Greece! A 2 bed apartment will be about 300 euros per month and if you cook your own food etc, your budget will be fine!


Thanks for your information, Christos. I had started with the idea of going to Crete, but I'd heard it was quite expensive, so that put me off. Where in Crete would we be able to live with our budget? We'd want a 1-2 bed apartment, a reasonable cooking & eating area etc. I'd also like an Internet connection as I am doing online study.


----------

